# Just upgraded to the S3, where to start?



## ak450 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Droid X took a shit on me last week and opted for the S3 instead of the new i5.

I was rooted for a about a year on my Droid, ran Darkslide, Liberty, MIUI for the longest and a couple others in the beginning.

I am looking for a good starting point for the S3, not really looking to jump in head over heels, yet something to wear me in a little slowly, a little more customizable than the stock rom.

I have already downloaded Odin, and the 4.1 JB rom with Root installed into/onto it already yet havent flashed it yet.

Anything I should know, anything or anywhere I should specifically start?

I am loving this phone, just looking to get a bit more into it.

This is on and through VZW by the way.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Celebrate. Then hit the stickies up. Try some TW JB.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

You should odin the jb update, wipe, install recovery of your choice,wipe, then flash the jb rooted rom of your choice. I would suggest djintrigues frosty jb. Its smooth and pretyy much bug free.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

blacknight1114 said:


> You should odin the jb update, wipe, install recovery of your choice,wipe, then flash the jb rooted rom of your choice. I would suggest djintrigues frosty jb. Its smooth and pretyy much bug free.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I've never heard of that ROM, so I'm guessing it's not Verizon.

OP, if you want to see what they did with stock, try out TW JB. I'm on CleanROM ULE 3.5 and it's straight butter. Thing is rock solid with zero reboots or any instability for that matter. Once you get a feel for that, I'd try out some AOSP --- I prefer Hilbe's Unofficial AOKP nightlies myself. Eclipse is badass, stable and has both (TW and AOSP) flavors, or you could always try some CyanogenMOD. It's up to you.

That's my view. Enjoy your new phone - it stomps the shit out of your old one...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm gonna second mista Wolfe. I'm a former DX guy myself and I think ull love what u find here.

First of all read the thread in the general section about backing up your IMEI. Its one of the stickies. Trust me, do these backups or youre in for a headache. Its an issue that we didn't have on the Dx.

Oh also ur gonna want to unlock your boot loader. There r threads stickied in the Verizon dev section to help u w that. The s3 was not as locked down as the DX and thanks to a leak from Samsung we can now unlock our bootloader. 

After that, there's a ton to do. Beans town is running miui here same as on the DX, but he's also running one of the stock based ROMs so miui is not getting as much love as it got on the DX.

If u like touchwiz, cleanrom and jellybeans r great ROMs. They strip down stock touchwiz jellybean and add some cool new features.

If aosp is more your style, there r a bunch of different threads to choose from. Aokp has like three threads in the Verizon development section. There's the official thread run by BMc, and them there's both hilbe and phantomgamers doing unofficial builds with upcoming features cherry picked.

Of course there's also cm10, eclipse, baked blackbean, liquid, and so much more. Most aosp ROMs r pretty stable right now, still a few outstanding bugs but overall they run great. They're all also kinda in a holding pattern waiting for the new 4.2 to be merged into the cm tree.

Also check out the radio thread to get a better functioning radio. I personally think the newest J1 radio is the best, but that's my opinion, others have other opinions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

You already have good places to start listed above. I too came from a DX. I am currently running CleamRom 4.5 and loving it. Give it a shot. You won't be disappointed.

And kudos for deciding to go with the S3 over the sh1t5!


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry, didnt see you were on vzw. Oops.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

*!!! ak450 - Be very careful !!!*

While the folks above are trying to be helpful, you have to be extra-careful with a VZW GS3. You are more susceptible to bricking your new GS3 because of the locked bootloader.

Before you can try new ROMs, you will need to properly root and unlock your bootloader.

Here is a good reference: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709

If you haven't done anything yet to your phone, you are probably on Stock ICS (v 4.0.4). If so, you will want to start at Section 1.

Cheers,

AzJazz


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> *!!! ak450 - Be very careful !!!*
> 
> While the folks above are trying to be helpful, you have to be extra-careful with a VZW GS3. You are more susceptible to bricking your new GS3 because of the locked bootloader.
> 
> ...


You won't really brick it... you'll just get the unauthorized firmware message and you will have to ODIN back to stock. I mean I guess you could consider it a soft-brick, I'd consider probably more of a mild inconvenience. But yeah, OP, just make sure you are following the threads for the VZW GS3 for root, unlock, and recovery prior to flash, and hit up the pinned IMEI thread and run the first two backups (the one using terminal and the one done with a recovery .zip) Do those after root/recovery/unlock but prior to flashing a ROM (it can really be done whenever, but the earlier you get it done the better just to save possible headache down the line)


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Got mine wed evening and by thanksgiving morning was already rom-hopping. LOL. I'm hopefully not going to to that like I did on my old X


----------

